# amplifier help



## miniclip003 (Aug 19, 2012)

i purchased 2 focal sub p 30 subwoofers and a focal fpp 1000 amp. they are in a ported box, and in my saab 1995 9-3 turbo. wondering if anyone knows what settings i should have my amp on? in terms of bass boost, gains, ect. please email me.......
I changed this so you wont get spammed so hard, also you r suppose to read the forum rules. They say no links in your first few postings.
As far as your amp sound adjustment, its a personal thing. I have no clue what to adjust for best sound, accept to stand there and adjust it "LIVE".


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I changed this so you wont get spammed so hard, also you r suppose to read the forum rules. They say no links in your first few postings.
As far as your amp sound adjustment, its a personal thing. I have no clue what to adjust for best sound, accept to stand there and adjust it "LIVE".


----------



## stacey88 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

Here's the procedure to for the adjustment for the bass and gain


Disconnect your Ca Audio amplifier from your speakers.
Adjust the gain to the minimum setting.
Start your engine.
Check whether your car radio is in its original configuration: bass/treble at 0, balance/fader in the centre, equalizer on FLAT and set at three quarters of its maximum volume.
Insert the Focal tools CD - a. Solid 1: Adjust the cut-off frequency to 150 Hz – Track 14 (50Hz); b. Solid 2 & 4: Set to Full position – Track 27 (1kHz)
Connect the voltmeter to the output terminals that you wish to set.
Gradually increase the gain until you reach the reference value in the following table.
 Solid 1 Solid 2 Solid 4
Canal 1 1&2 1&2 3&4
4ohms 30V 16V 16.5V 16.5V
2ohms 26V 24V 14.7V 14.7V
Bridge 4 ohms 26V 28.5V 28.5V


----------

